# euthanasia - please help



## tangerineCow (Jul 29, 2010)

Poor Rio has had permanent swim bladder damage and has been unable to swim for months. I have already treated her for ulcers twice and they are back again. I can no longer keep her in her own tank and think that putting her to sleep would be the kindest thing to do at this point. But she knows me. She still gets excited when I come into the room and I'm very upset about making this decision.

Has anyone used the clove oil method? Would you recommended it? Can you tell me about your experience? How long did it take?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Clove oil works. Its what I use. If you slowly add it to a bowl with the fish in it. it will sedate the fish then keep adding more till the fish goes to sleep and stops breathing.

Sorry about this having to happen, but it hurts us more than it does the fish and they are no longer in pain.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah clove oil, I used it when I had to trim my puffers teeth, I swear I thought I killed him after 5 minutes in the recovery dish not moving.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes ive used it.Do as Susan says,add slowly untill the fish stops moving then add more.Sorry you have to euth her,i know how bad it sux.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never even heard of that.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

i use cold vodka out of the freezer. first i put the fish in a bowl and let the temp drop so he starts to fade out, then i put him in the vodka and its a 1 second long death.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

That stinks. Sorry.


----------

